# Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)



## wp-3d (7. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

heute wieder ein bisschen gespielt und nicht nur Video gedreht.

In letzter Zeit beobachte ich das Neuteichbauer mit Filter Information für ihre Fischteiche zugeschüttet werden.
Aber über eine sinnvolle Teichform macht sich kaum einer Gedanken.

Jeder hat eigene Vorstellungen von seiner Teichform, nur wenige machen sich intensiv Gedanken über eine sinnvolle Strömungsform.

Gerade bei einer optimalen Teichform im Bodenbereich lässt sich auf Dauer sehr viel Ärger, Energie und oft überdimensionierte und sehr teure Technik einsparen. 

Wer einen neuen Teich anlegen möchte, sollte einmal wieder in den Sandkasten gehen,
ja im Ernst, seinen zukünftigen Teich als Modell im Sand sollte jeder hinbekommen. 
Dieses als 3D auf einem Bild könnte auch hier im Forum oft weiter helfen als eine gekritzelte Skizze. 

In einem Modell mit einem Volumen von ca 50 Ltr., ausgelegt mit dünner anschmiegsamer Plastikfolie dürfte das simulieren einer Strömung möglich sein.


[yt]http://www.youtube.com
/watch?v=svAc_4KMcOQ&list=UUQTzyuIhzclXeZlA6amTXmQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]

Wie auf den Video zu erkennen ist sind runde Formen ohne hohen Energieaufwand am günstigsten.

Bei rechteckigen Becken mit abgerundete Ecken gibt es schon Wirbelströmungen die den Schmutz nicht mehr optimal in die Mitte zum Bodenablauf gleiten lässt, das Wasser beruhigt sich schnell und es währe eine höhere Energie, größere Pumpe notwendig.

Das eckige Becken (Aquarium) geht schon gar nicht, so sehe ich einige Koibecken, hohe Pumpenleistung stetige Bewegung des Schmutzes und schlechter Austrag durch den Bodenablauf.

Fazit:  Strömung im Intervall, zwischenzeitliche Beruhigung und absinken des Schmutzes in einer optimalen Teichform kann sehr viel Energie sparen.


.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: dummes Video oder sinnvolle Anregung für Neuteichbauer*

Hallo Werner
Dummes Video ? Nee . Du machst Dir halt eben Gedanken um Strömungen in Flüssigkeiten in Bezug auf Ihr " Gefäss" . Hab auch mir schon Gedanken hierzu gemacht und überlegt wie man das Wasser vom Filter hierfür sinnvoll nutzen kann ! Es ist schon eine Überlegung werd, da man da ja auch den Standort der Filterabsaugungsrohre( BA+Skimmer ) ableiten kann! Nicht nur die hauptsächliche Windrichtung  bestimmt so etwas !Die Form vom Teich richtet sich bei den Meisten wahrscheinlich eher nach den äusseren Erscheinungsbild ! Deine Ergebnisse hierzu hab ich ja  indirekt in dem Fred angesprochen !https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/375680/7
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: dummes Video oder sinnvolle Anregung für Neuteichbauer*

Hallo Werner,

wie immer eine    gute Anregung von dir.


ja diese Kleinigkeiten machen manchmal sehr viel aus


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: dummes Video oder sinnvolle Anregung für Neuteichbauer*

Hallo Werner,
danke für die anschaulichen Videos.

Ich habe auch schon einige Strömungssimulationen gemacht. Das kann Planungsfehler vermeiden helfen.

Die Realität der meisten gut geplanten Teiche liegt wohl in deiner eckigen Schüssel.
Einen ganz runden Teich haben die wenigsten. 
Wer seine gemauerten Wände in den Ecken nicht abrundet, sollte sich mal die Videos ansehen.

Das mit dem Intervall Betrieb ist keine schlechte Idee. Meist wird das durch eine höhrer Umwälzung ausgeglichen.
Auch die gute alte Vortex Abscheidung nutzt ja dieses Prinzip zum rausholen der Partikel.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: dummes Video oder sinnvolle Anregung für Neuteichbauer*

Hallo Andre, Mitch und Joerg,

erst einmal frohe Ostern an alle.

@ Andre
Bei der Bezeichnung " dummes Video " dachte ich an Youtubebesucher die das rühren in Schüsseln wahrscheinlich für Schwachsinn halten werden.

@ Mitch 
ja, die Kleinigkeiten die ein später in Weißglut bringen könnten. 

@Joerg,
mein Teich ist ein Vortex mit ca. 3,5m Durchmesser am Boden bei 1.8 m Tiefe.
So kann ich auch bei dieser Größe sagen nur leichte Drehbewegung durch Frischwasser von oben bringen optimale Ergebnisse.

Vortex mit 200Ltr. Tonne und dauerhaft starke Strömung bringt nichts.


.


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

_In Absprache mit Werner habe ich den Titel des Threads mal ein wenig abgeändert._


----------



## Geisy (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

Hallo

Ich hab das dieses Wochenende mal im Teich versucht.

Hier meine Strömungspumpe, es ist ein 1,75m hoher 250er Luftheber.
 

Ein Video ist hier
http://youtu.be/2BwIZfun0Ms

Da mein Wasser aktuell nach den starken Wetterumschwüngen trübe ist kann ich nicht sehen ob sich der Dreck unten zusammen gedreht hat.
An den schrägen Kanten ging es gut aber bei der obersten 10cm tiefen Stufe hat sich  nichts getan.

Ich hatte nach dem Video meine Hiblow 120 dran und dann kam bestimmt 50% mehr raus.
Der ganze Teich kam auf jeden Fall gut in Drehung. 



Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: dummes Video oder sinnvolle Anregung für Neuteichbauer*



wp-3d schrieb:


> mein Teich ist ein Vortex mit ca. 3,5m Durchmesser am Boden bei 1.8 m Tiefe.
> 
> Vortex mit 200Ltr. Tonne und dauerhaft starke Strömung bringt nichts..


Werner,
das hatte ich bei mir ähnlich, bis ich dann ein paar Ecken wild angebaut habe.
Das Ergebnis sind nun natürlich strömungstechnisch ungünstige Bereiche, die sich nur mit einer extra Pumpe sauber halten lassen. 

Den Irrglauben mit der 200L Tonne haben viele.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

Das Thema Beckenaufbau sollte ja für gewöhnlich bekannt sein, wenn man sich zuvor auch mit der Materie Teichbau (egal welcher Art) beschäftigt. aber nicht nur die runden "Ecken" und eine Kreisströmung sind die Grundlagen, sondern sollte meiner Meinung nach auch der Boden in einer Art Trichter geformt sein. Also der Boden sollte nach innen zum Bodenablauf hin leicht abfallen. Ich halte 3-4 cm / m Neigung für günstig, da so auch der Schmutz zusätzlich zum Auslauf rutscht. Das gesamte Paket macht die Reinigung dann etwas effektiver.


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

Zacky,
das minimale Gefälle spielt kaum eine Rolle. Es ist zu gering, damit darauf was rutschen kann.
Falls man mal komplett abassen will, ist das aber schon hilfreich.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

Hallo All 
Wir sollten erstmal grundsätzlich klären ,ob wir über Teiche reden oder über "Becken"(Koi) !
Bei den meisten Teichdoku´s ist auf den Bildern nur zusehen ,das man das Wasser an einen Ende rauspumpt und am anderen Ende wieder rein ! Wer war das noch der letzten´s sein Teich neu gebaut hat ? Er schrieb etwas vom Mammut mit einen Einlauf aus Edelstahl mit einen Winkel von 45 Grad. Wohin ?Mehr über Detail´s war bis jetzt noch nicht zubekommen.Dann sollten wir auch noch bedenken ,das es hier im Forum User gibt (ich auch ) die darauf achten sollten was Ihre Pflanzen (Seerosen ,Schwimmpflanzen) dazu sagen !
LG Andre
@Hi Norbert
Du kannst ja auch ein paar Runden mit dem Ruderboot drehen , das bringt auch eine kreisende Strömung in DEINEN Teich


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*



Zacky schrieb:


> Das Thema Beckenaufbau sollte ja für gewöhnlich bekannt sein, wenn man sich zuvor auch mit der Materie Teichbau (egal welcher Art) beschäftigt.



Hi Zacki,

im Prinzip ja, aber es gibt viele Neulinge für die ist es Neuland.

Den Vortex im Teich einmal weiter gedacht, was kaum ein Mensch bauen würde währe, den Teichboden wie einen Trichter Steil nach unten und an der tiefsten Stelle eine Schmutzpumpe, 
die nur paar mal am Tag nur wenige Liter von dem beruhigten konzentrierten Dreck abpumpt.

Dieses könnte die aufwändige Aufbereitung in Biofiltern überflüssig machen.

Voraussetzung ist genügend Pflanzen und Bodengrund.


.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

Hi Andre,

jetzt habe ich nur für dich ein 4 Jahre altes Bild gesucht. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9

Es ist eigentlich egal ob Koibecken oder Stichlingteich es geht um Fischteiche die mit optimaler Strömung, am besten an einer Stelle konzentriert den Schmutz zum Absaugen befördert.

Ob Bodenabsaugung oder Pumpe am Boden ist hierbei auch egal.

Der Einlauf der Pumpe/Filter sollte so in den Teich eingeleitet werden, das es nach geraumer Zeit eine sichtbare Kreisströmung im Teich gibt.

Einfach irgendwo in den Teich plätschern lassen hat keinen Sinn.

Am Ende wird die Pumpe dort positioniert wo sich der meiste Schmutz am Boden angesammelt hat.

Die Seerosen hatten bei mir noch kein Problem mit leichter Strömung, sie mögen nur kein Spritzwasser von oben.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planungshilfe Strömungsverhalten im Teich (mit Video!)*

Hallo All
Ich versuch mal aufzuklären ,was ich damit sagen wollte .
 Ein Koiteich meist mit recht steilen Wänden und meist mit wenigen Pflanzen, da ja Koi  Pflanzen  zum fressen gerne haben ! 
*Es geht auch anders ! wie bei Dir und einige Andere im Forum ! *
Ein "normaler Teich" mit flach auslaufenden Ufern und unzähligen Buchten, und vor allem die Uferbepflanzungen !
Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Strömungsbilder ! Vom GRUNDPRINZIP aber völlig gleich ! = grosser Vortex 


> Einfach irgendwo in den Teich plätschern lassen hat keinen Sinn.


Da wollte ich hin ! Die Strömung des einlaufenden Wasser´s so nutzen  ,wie Du es beschrieben hast !
Die Strömung im Bezug auf die Pflanzen meinte ich auch so, das  einige eine viel zu grosse Pumpe im Teich haben !Eine grosse Strömungsquelle !
Ich bin am überlegen das ein wenig aufzuteilen ,eine Hauptpumpe für den Filterweg, eine Kleinere für die Strömung im Teich ,eine weitere Kleinere für den Pflanzenfilter ! Wird bei mir eigentlich nicht schwer aufzuteilen ,da ich mit dem Mammut arbeiten will ! Also doch nur eine Pumpe !
Danke Werner das Du nur für mich gesucht hast !


----------



## MammutEulchen (10. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Nach so ein Beitrag habe ich schon gesucht und hilft mir beim planen weiter.
Glaube ich muss noch, mal die Form unser Naturpool mit Schwekraftfilter mit Filtergraben überdenken. Das wir von Rechteckig auf Ofall gehen.

Dachte ich kann das mit der Strömung so machen wie im rechteckigen Aquarium, wie es mir mein Fachman für Aquaristik erklärt hat.

Das man eine breite ausströmung über die ganze Breite macht und an der gegenüberliegende Seite die strömung durch die Wand nach unten gedrückt wird und am Boden wieder zur Auströmunfsseite der Dreck gespült wird und ich dort mit Bodenausgang das Wasser zum Filteranlage leite.


Ihr meint am besteb ein Model bauen und die strömng simolieren. Was für subtrat nimmt uhr als Dreck? Feiner Sand oder doch Kaffeepulver?


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2018)

Beim Aquarium läst sich das leicht sagen, ist ja auch um ein vielfaches kleiner, ne.
Dazu kommt das wir draußen auch noch Wind haben können und der kann dir so eine Strömung schnell kaputt machen.
Aber für einen Test würde ich einfach ein paar Tropfen Milch nehmen.
Nur wie berechnet man von Aquarium- Größe das auf Teich Größe hoch 
Den die Steigerungen sind ja nicht linear.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2018)

MammutEulchen schrieb:


> Das man eine breite ausströmung über die ganze Breite macht und an der gegenüberliegende Seite die strömung durch die Wand nach unten gedrückt wird und am Boden wieder zur Auströmunfsseite der Dreck gespült wird und ich dort mit Bodenausgang das Wasser zum Filteranlage leite.



Genau das ist nicht effektiv. Das kannst Du auch hier ab der 1. Seite nachlesen....Kreis(el)Strömung ist erstrebenswerter.
Das geht auch in größeren Teichen mit seitlichen Pflanzzonen recht gut.

Lineare Strömungen verpuffen irgendwann in Wirbeln....der Dreck ist dann überall.


----------



## MammutEulchen (10. Apr. 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge. Werde das in meiner Planung einbeziehen und die Form unseren Pool neu gestalten. Um die beste Wirkung aus Pumpe, Strömung und Filterung mit minimalen Aufwand zu erreichen.


----------

